# Can someone help?



## chuma (Sep 3, 2006)

I've been wondering about my dachshund and her looking hair on her chest area. I would like to know if this is common or not and what it is. It is just on her chest area and looks like it is going bald. PLease Help me out..Thank you.


----------



## Sister (Aug 28, 2006)

Does she lick, rub, or scratch this area often? She may be experiencing some skin allergies.


----------



## Sister (Aug 28, 2006)

I did a quick search and didn't find any problems such as you describe that the breed are prone to. I'd take her in to the vet.


----------



## tiffsdoggiedelights (Jul 26, 2006)

*Dachshunds*

I have long hair dachshunds and neither one has lost any hair on the chest where it looks bald. Now, I have noticed on Copper where his collar is, there is not as much hair. Send me a pic please to [email protected]

Tiff


----------



## groomertabby (Aug 28, 2006)

*longhaird dachs*

I own and breed long haired dachs I have 4 and on there chest on the underside ther is a spot where the hair gets rubbed off from laying rolling and running throung the grass . I dont know if this is the area you are speaking of . Its the equvilant to a lab golden or large breed dogs elbows getting callised and rubbing the hair off over time . The breast bone on dachshunds are ecspecially large and that point tends to rub alot off of things . If you are concerned seek out a vet . It could be allergies also I really couldnt tell you unless I looked at it . 

Take care and good luck


----------



## chuma (Sep 3, 2006)

thank you evryone for for your suggestions and advice  my dachshund is now having that chest area (bettween her belly and chest[1 inch]) is growing hair again..maybe some of you were right..maybe she was playing and rolling on the grass..and no she doesent scrathc it or lick it or bite it..thank you for your replies.


----------



## Sister (Aug 28, 2006)

That's great news. It really does sound like she just got it from playing. I'm glad it doesn't seem like allergies! My dog suffers terribly from them.


----------



## toniaxp (Sep 27, 2006)

Even if the breed is not prone to a certian condition does not mean they cant get it I would also have to say skin allergy or dry skin.


----------

